# First with bow



## randy806 (Feb 10, 2006)

Halloween night


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Attaboy Randy!! Nice one.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome Randy, he wont be trick or treating another year


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty nice!

My buddy missed one today a little smaller. I was just glad to see they are starting to come in. I called him in with a primo can.

Hopefully I get one that big!

Congrats


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats Randy


----------

